# Wire Haired Siberian Ostrich



## uplander (Apr 24, 2008)

I got this series of my friends german wirehaired pointer out on the back forty


----------



## iflynething (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice series. Definately like numero 2

~Michael~


----------



## SanctuS (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice captures...my dog likes snowballs...not so sure on how he likes digging down into the snow.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 24, 2008)

I really like the 2nd photo. You might try a different crop on it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

